# Spider Camera Holster



## bohaiboy (Apr 17, 2012)

I must say, after someone posted this I was intrigued and checked out the website. Looks like an interesting product, considerably more expensive than BlackRapid and others but also seems more secure. No D Rings involved at all, and you don't have to take the strap off (there is none) to mount it on your tripod.

Anyone else purchase this? I am all for taking weight ff the shoulders.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 20, 2012)

I use the Spider Holster Pro at weddings, and I have to say, I would *die* without it. It takes a huge part of the weight off my shoulders.

I shoot with two bodies and a lens bag (Thinktank Retrospective 30) and it's so easy to overload the bag and make me utterly hate life by the end of the night. With the Spider Holster, I'm able to keep much of the weight out of my bag and on my belt. 

The baseplates may seem bulky, but they are solid, and they have many possible positions for the ball attachment thing. They don't interfere very much with vertical grip shooting. They also include a built-in hex wrench to attach/detach the baseplate and ball mount securely. 

At weddings, there's always down-time when I'm not shooting. It's such an easy thing to holster the cameras and not worry about dangling straps. The metal clasp absolutely will not allow your camera to drop or be pulled away from you. The only thing you have to remember is where your hips are and keep obstacles from hitting them.

Be prepared for looks/questions/comments from bystanders, though. It certainly has a Batman quality to it.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 20, 2012)

Let me add that I also have a RS-4, and I think it has its own benefits. It's just that for weddings, the Spider Holster is the best for me.

Since the holster belt is on your waist, your camera necessarily rests at or below your hips. With an R-Strap, you have the option of making the camera rest above your waist. This is ideal for hiking and other more active types of shooting.

The R-Strap doesn't always play as nice with a shoulder lens bag. Sometimes I run my lens bag strap across my chest in the same direction the R-Strap would go, and they don't like to coexist that way.

The other thing I noticed was that vertical shooting isn't always easy with the R-Strap unless you loosen the strap to give more slack, but that makes the camera dangle around more when it's down.

So the R-Strap certainly has its uses, and the tripod thing isn't a complete downside, since many quick-release plates have D-rings that are R-Strap compatible.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Apr 20, 2012)

Would this holster work while out hiking? I've been looking at it for that use.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm a blackrapid user and I'm very interested in the Spider. My problem with the Rapid is if I bend over or squat it swings all over the place. The Spider would fix that but it's just too expensive...


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 20, 2012)

I wanted (and still want) to get one as a convenient way to set down my second camera (when it's not away in a bag) while the main body is over my shoulder on a black rapid R-curve strap which I have and love. I chose not to get it because I don't have enough cash to justify it but it would be, I am sure awesome. Also, I don't like the belt and pad, at all. I think the belt, because of the weight, is about necessary but that pad is fugly and I don't care if my lens and camera get some rub marks on them, it's not going to break them. I'd mutch rather attach it to a regular belt with some customisations so that it doesn't twist under the weight.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 20, 2012)

If you think the Spider Holster (SpiderPro) is too expensive, look at their Black Widow Holster. It's a scaled-down version of the holster, but it still looks rather sturdy and reliable. Worth considering.

The Spider Holsters will work hiking, but like I said, you might want the camera to rest higher, so that there's less of a chance of it bumping on something. When it rests at your hips or lower, you really have to watch where you go. When the camera rests above your hips, it's easier to avoid bumping it because your arm can naturally guide the camera to avoid obstacles.

But balance that with the R-Strap dangling when you bend over, and it's a trade-off.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 20, 2012)

Jettatore said:


> I wanted (and still want) to get one as a convenient way to set down my second camera (when it's not away in a bag) while the main body is over my shoulder on a black rapid R-curve strap which I have and love. I chose not to get it because I don't have enough cash to justify it but it would be, I am sure awesome. Also, I don't like the belt and pad, at all. I think the belt, because of the weight, is about necessary but that pad is fugly and I don't care if my lens and camera get some rub marks on them, it's not going to break them. I'd mutch rather attach it to a regular belt with some customisations so that it doesn't twist under the weight.



Look closer at the SpiderPro system. The belt is optional, and you can build your own combination without the Spider belt. Just use the holster bracket alone and mount it to your own belt. It's very flexible. 

That holster comes with one camera plate and pin, so the whole thing can be had, without the belt, for $105, but at $135 for the belt system, I think it's a better deal if you might use the belt. You can always remove the holster from the belt and re-attach it to a different belt, but the Spider belt is very high quality.

On the other hand, the Black Widow Holster is probably also very good (I haven't tried it) and it's only $50. ($65 with a belt)

EDIT TO ADD:

Consider this about the Spider belt. I typically have the belt running higher than the belt on my pants. This keeps the camera from resting too low. Also, since the camera rests around the hips, I sometimes like to position it behind my hip (around 4 o'clock, if 3 o'clock is my hip bone) to keep it from bumping into things, but when I'm shooting, I like to have it in front of the hip (2 o'clock) so that it's easier to re-holster. Being able to swivel the belt around is a big feature for me. If you mount the holster to your pants belt, it's almost impossible to quickly reposition it from in front to behind your hip. Just something to consider.


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 20, 2012)

It's worth considering, but I wouldn't wear that thing unless I was on a gameshow trying to win prizes or if I lost a bet.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 20, 2012)

Jettatore said:


> It's worth considering, but I wouldn't wear that thing unless I was on a gameshow trying to win prizes or if I lost a bet.



Since when has useful photography gear been fashionable? We all wear goofy hats, vests, and belts because they're darn useful, not because they look good.

Comfort and fashion are diametrically opposed, and when I'm shooting, I choose comfort. Besides, all the comments I've gotten about the Spider Holster have been along the lines of "Wow, that's cool."


----------



## bohaiboy (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got the Spider holster. Fitted it up and I must say I beleive it will be awesome. It feels a little weird hanging on the hip but I think that is something you get used too(kind of like that new tooth filling, really feels weird at first). Not too concerned about fashion statement, will be shooting wildlife in Africa this summer and don't think they care.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 21, 2012)

I have been evangelizing the Spider holster on here several times in the past few weeks. I got mine last year. I thought, i must be crazy to try yet another concept for lugging my cameras around while i shoot. Simply put This is a time tested way to haul gear, think billy the kid. As far as style goes. I dress very stylish when i shoot and this setup isn't really ugly as you may think but hey, everyone has their reasons. My reasons were, I am tired of straps hanging on me when its mid summer and it too hot to be having crap hang over my shoulders and across my chest. I am also tired of bending down and having my cameras swing toward each other and twist around my neck, not fun!.

Spider holster solves that and solves the need to set a camera down when going one strap. Its a great system and i am going to incorporate a lowe pro modular bag to hang from it as well so i have my extra batteries and a fisheye with me at all times.


----------



## seekn (Apr 22, 2012)

Yup, I love mine. Plus if you are really creative there are many ways to modify your belt, holster to improve it even further.
I combine my holster also with a think tank belt which is nice.

As for hiking. I have used mine to go hiking on more than one occasion. It works but you have to watch out because it does swing a bit and you can inadvertantly smack it against a rock or tree, especially since it does make you a bit wider than normal.
Also, I hiked with mine in Alaska for a week and one thing you have to be careful for is when you squat down. If you have a slightly larger lens it can hit the ground.
I think it is perfect for weddings/day trips/ vacation shots... hiking is ok but you need to keep a hand on it and be a little careful or you are asking for trouble.


----------

